# two key bumps of cocaine, urinalysis test 60 hours later...



## edward martinez (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello fellas,

I am new to this forum and this seems like a chill ass place to chat  How y'all doing?

Anyways my cousin is in sort of a bad situation and I'm making a post for him......

He got a job at Whole Foods (yay him haha) and He was so stoked. He went out to celebrate friday night and he was drinking good amount of beers to the point where He was buzzing it good. However, He made one stupid decision that could practically change his life and he did two good key bumps of yayo friday night 11 pm(maybe equivalent to somewhere between 1 and 2 lines). Keep in mind, the next day saturday, he didn't really drink water and didn't eat that much too. Just a couple small meals here and there. On sunday, he drank two tall cans, and a Rockstar later on during the day. He actually started to drink water sunday night because he had this weird gut feeling that was telling me he need to hydrate up. Here's the funny part, monday morning the job staff called me to do a urinalysis test at Noon that day. he got this call at 9 am and he drank sooooo much water up until noon to the point where his piss was crystal clear almost all day.

It has been almost 60 hours since the use of two bumps of coke. He is 5'5 and weighing 150 pounds (solid build, goes to the gym, good health status). He is in a good health and relatively has fast metabolism but that weekend he did not drink much water.

So what do you guys think the chances of 2 key bumps showing up 60 hours later? If he is in a good health but didn't drink much water the whole weekend, does that offset each other and rather have a slow metabolism for the weekend. Alot of factors in this one, just cannot figure it out!

Thanks for the responses in advance !


----------



## New Age United (Oct 21, 2015)

Blow is in and out very quickly which is why it's the drug of choice for guys that get tested. 60 hrs is still cutting it close though keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Kind Sir (Oct 21, 2015)

Id b3 comfortable with 3-4 days, hes cutting it close IMO. All he needs is handwarmers and clean urine, its not a probation test.


----------



## canndo (Oct 21, 2015)

He is good.


----------



## DutchKillsRambo (Oct 21, 2015)

I like that you you messed up "he" and "me" lol. It's ok man, you can say it was you, nobody here cares. At least you didn't use SWIM.

And to echo the others, your "cuz" is fine. That small of an amount won't show after almost 3 days, but I'd say the water was a good choice.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 21, 2015)

Most places say 3-4 days for casual use. But I remember reading that it can easily go below detectable levels (the metabolites) assuming you aren't completely dehydrated in less than 24hrs. Watering up was a good call. I guess they might ask him to pee again if he does too much but it's unlikely he'll get a positive result IMO.

NIDA did a study that was able to detect it in heavy users for 10-14 days. I think they were using the same threshold of 300 nanograms/L.


----------



## edward martinez (Oct 23, 2015)

UPDATE: Passed the urinalysis test! 60 hours later, nothing showed up.


----------



## canndo (Oct 23, 2015)

edward martinez said:


> UPDATE: Passed the urinalysis test! 60 hours later, nothing showed up.



What did we tell you?


----------



## budGrind420 (Oct 29, 2015)

Coke is usually out between what 24-72 hours im certain


----------



## canndo (Oct 30, 2015)

budGrind420 said:


> Coke is usually out between what 24-72 hours im certain



Rinse your nose after your last bump and drink water. I think the product of coke and alcohol created in your liver has longer lasting metabolites but you would have to ask the elusive duck himself.


----------

